# Slow display of brush action



## Rose Weir (Jul 11, 2015)

I haven't found anyone else commenting on the slow appearance of a brush adjustment.
Yesterday I left the 'display mask' feature on as a brush adjustment was applied to a small area in an image.
Both normal and zoomed view were used. In both cases it is a perceptible time delay before the overlay displays.
As well if the overlay is not in place I have noticed myself running the brush over the area again because no change displays.
This makes close adjustments of a small nature to be indefinite. I do more erasing than brushing. Overall, I tend to avoid brushing as a result. <grin>

Since I have had a 'heat rise' condition when using the brush I wonder if I'm causing it myself by either going too fast with the brush or repeating the strokes?

The construct of the desktop hasn't changed and brush adjustments were not an issue in versions previous to V6. I did replace a Logitech MxAnywhere mouse with a lite weight Logitech since the heavier Anywhere mouse seemed to lag and that was with any software.
Occasionally, a small brushed area will have a resulting stroke which reflects the mouse being moved away so the mask has an L shape. Its like the release of the left button wasn't recognized.
What would be an alternative product to investigate?


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 12, 2015)

I have had similar drama with LR5. Seems to a sort of connected to adding keyword/lens corrections but hard to pin point any one thing, camera or combo of things. Spot healing tool can give dramas also. I find the  need to do a turn off which seems to take long as does the start up. Sometimes I need to do couple of restarts :(

Sorry; not much help. Some LR5 uses seem to have similar dramas and others didn't .  I spend too many $$ having the lappy checked and even did a reformat :shock: before I realized it was more likely a LR thing than a computer thing 

Been hanging back on getting LR6 or CC to make sure the dramas have been fixed


----------



## Hoggy (Jul 12, 2015)

I have this annoying problem as well.
What I try to do to work with it is stop moving the mouse (or pen) for a bit until the changes show up on screen.  And when done, I'll hold the cursor over the area until I see the cursor blink - which seems to indicate that LR has recognized the button has been 'let go of'.
It does make it hard to use the brush though, and also makes me tend not to want to use it.

I think I had that problem with LR5 too - and maybe even 4, but I don't think it was as bad back then.


----------



## Rose Weir (Jul 13, 2015)

Hoggy said-'when done, I'll hold the cursor over the area until I see the cursor  blink - which seems to indicate that LR has recognized the button has  been 'let go of'.'

Okay, I'll try that..In the meantime I have just concentrated on sl....ooo...www...brush movements and that does have the adjustments show up sooner....Now I'll PAUSE when done instead of leaping to the brush list in the side panel.

Ian....overall there are no eye catching dramas in Lr6....the modules I use operate as expected.  I likely just have to be slower with the brush.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 13, 2015)

Rose Weir said:


> I likely just have to be slower with the brush.



there can be speed difference when the 'auto mask' is ticked; but depends on the photo

........ can't be used like a PS brush I find


----------



## Hoggy (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, Rose...

I'm pretty sure you understood, but I wanted to make it clear, for others also, that when done I first _let go_ of the mouse-button/pen and _then_ keep the cursor over the area to wait for the blink.

And yeah..  Slow brushing does seem to be the key.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 13, 2015)

i will have to watch for that one next I do a lot of brushing


----------

